# is there room for me?



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

cos i got a BFN too...



xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Me too babes!!
sorry to gate crash your post....
 to you sweetie!
Elaine XX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

So sorry for you both   

pam xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Sooooooooo sorry to u both u must be feeling poop,    
I know its so hard when u want something so badly but dont give up on ur dream. xxxxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Really sorry Rosiebadgirl.

Nikki


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Really sorry to hear this news rosie - thought it was going to work for u

Kate xx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Rosie & Mrs Hope - so so sorry to hear your sad news, sending you   

Reality xx


----------

